# Speaker/amp etc



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Alright, so i'm getting a car very soon, i have a few questions so when i go out and spend a crap load of cash on some speakers and subs/amps i don't waste my money.
does it have to match a vehicle of anything or? and what would be the best brand and size/ watts and everything for tastes like mine (extreme bass, and sound) Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
I want good sound quality with a deep bass, and i wants a pair of subs and stuff...
Thank you.


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

your mids and highs have to be the proper size for the pre-existing speaker holes, if you are planning on changing those out and you intend on exceeding the factory speakers output look into changing out the factory amp. Also make sure you get a deck that can handle the speakers/ subs you want. And if you plan on installing the subs yourself make sure you get the proper size wires thats the biggest mistake i see when self installation is done people go out spend a couple hundred to a thousand or more on subs and an amp but then buy the cheapest wires possible and get made when their equipment doesnt produce what it was meant to.

me personally i have an older SUV, 1991 Mazda Navajo in it i use Rockferds for my mids and his and i have 2-12inch MTX 1000 watt max subs with a Kenwood 800w 2 channel amp, i dont get the subs highest performance but i have shattered my moon roof with it


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmm. Sounds like that'd be nice. But i dont have a whole lotta cash. Im looking to invest maybe a grand into this. between 500-1000 max...can you buy whole system like fronts, back, subs with an amp and the reciver to match it? or...?


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

it all depends sometimes you gotta start small and work on it i paid about $850 for my mids and highs, my deck, and an amp. the 2 MTX 12inch subs i won off a bet from a friend i think around that time the were running about $250-300 a piece plus the box was running about $100. So technically i have about 1500 in my sound system. 

what kind of vehicle are you getting and what type of system are you looking for (loud and obnoxious where all you here is the bass? or loud and still enjoyable where you fav songs can still be understood?)


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

I want loaud and obnoxiuos of course. I live for bass. thats what I want I could realycare less about hearing the songs words or whatever. as for the car, idk yet but i been looking around some. havnt decided yet.


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

i am going to recommend you play around with bestbuys website especially the car audio section you can input what kind of car you have and while your looking at the speakers and decks they tell you which ones will fit in your car, loud and obnoxious you can get some alpine 12' 1500w peak subs the only bad part the run about $230 a piece and then your looking at $200 for a amp to support that about $130 for boxes and $20 or so for wires so just for those 2 1500w amps your looking at 810 which doesnt leave you much, but they have a lot of decent stuff to start looking through


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

I see. so over 1000 watts im good for super crazy sound? and best buys a good place for some nice subs.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Naraktu said:


> I see. so over 1000 watts I'm good for super crazy sound? and best buys a good place for some nice subs.


Yeah NO,
I'd shop on line or just through yer money away before giving it to best buy. But some people are a gluten.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Typically the best way to look for quality is to look at the RMS figures. The higher the RMS the better the sub/amp will sound. Many manufacturers create their own Watt readings so its typically unreliable to go off this reading alone.


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

So what will i look for to get the best subs, amps and stuff. and whats the best website then?


----------



## mallard32 (Jul 9, 2006)

I actually got a sub/amp from http://www.sonicelectronix.com 
but one of the subs was cracked and i have to get it replaced. Ill say this site and have reasonable prices http://www.woofersetc.com


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Alright ill try them out. thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## locksmithaz (Jul 8, 2008)

it depends were you live but usailly speaker and amp warehouses have open box sales i got a p3 sub and a terminator 500 watt amp for 500 dollars and i kept stock deck and front and rear speakers and i pound loud......


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

bestbuy was just a place to start looking and they have a tool that will help you figure out which decks and mids/highs will fit your car


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

So bestbuy would just be for sizes that can fit, then id go to other sites to find the chepest amp? 
and i dont live near any places with sales like that. walmarts the best i got.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Go for the best you can afford. 
Make sure that the amp you buy will power the sub you buy otherwise it will be underpowered (sub) and you will go through ALOT of amps.

Look for the sub/amp with the highest RMS figures.


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

So the amp/sub should have the exact figures? like a 1200 RMS sub with a 1200 amp...?
and whats the diffrence between a mono amp...and the other one?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I think a mono amp is only good for bass.

The RMS vs Watt figures are not related.

My 1200W sub has a 400W RMS.


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh. alright, i just dont wann amess anything up since they are so expenive for some nice ones.
What about installing them...would I need a capaciter or?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You shouldnt really need a capacitor. Just some 4 or 8AWG cable (the lower the number the better) and a decent headunit.


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I'm not to sure on how to get the best performance out of mt stereo....if i get a 1000 watt sub, with a 1000watt amp, what watts should my reciever(CD player, clock etc) or whatever you call it produce? 
and how do I tell if I'd need to buy a better one to match my watts for a new speaker system...like tweaters and the back speakers and stuff?


----------

